# Random pic



## HoffOff (Nov 14, 2007)

Now i know every body hates cats here But how can you hate tis face?
I got no idea why it is Sayong 2005 But i just took it ten seconds ago!


----------



## firedragon (Nov 14, 2007)

thats cute i love cats but it's gonna be interesting to see what get said in another cat thread


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 14, 2007)

lol yeah i LOVE cats


----------



## scorps (Nov 14, 2007)

my big snakes love playing with cats you should bring it over for a play date one day snake man


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 14, 2007)

Umm that cat would Suffocate your snake mate It's fat as a house!


----------



## scorps (Nov 14, 2007)

hahahaahah lol


----------



## Krystal (Nov 14, 2007)

I like cats too. Doesn't matter what other people think about cats though.
Here is our tabby kitten and my bf sister's kitten. They are best friends! Indoor cats by the way - they only go out in their harnesses


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 14, 2007)

Hehe I don't know how anyone can hate cats.. I've got 6 of the lil buggers! 
Hope you don't mind snakeman112, but thought I'd chuck in my kitty photo 






Thats Tyson! My big fuzz ball  Looks like hes coming to eat me hahah but all he did was rub on my legs


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 14, 2007)

ewww, outside cats are murderers.


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 14, 2007)

lol No i wanted people to post pics!


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 14, 2007)

Other pics


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 14, 2007)

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z25/thaman123_2007/Snooks003.jpg


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 14, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> ewww, outside cats are murderers.


So then you Can call outside dogs,snakes. Murderes aswel!


----------



## Australis (Nov 14, 2007)

ccmattyjayde,

Free range cats eh, nice knowing you. :shock:


----------



## Nik (Nov 14, 2007)

ccmattyjayde said:


> Hehe I don't know how anyone can hate cats.. I've got 6 of the lil buggers!
> Hope you don't mind snakeman112, but thought I'd chuck in my kitty photo
> 
> 
> ...


 

WOW, I can't believe your photo. 

Your Tyson looks just like my cat. I had my cat for 14years, she was a house cat as she went blind as a kitten. She passed away around 4 years ago and we all miss her so much. I've never seen a cat that looks like her before. I just showed my family and the first thing everyone said was "thats our kitty".

Thanks, it's nice to be reminded of my girl.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Nov 14, 2007)

I only have a problem with cats being kept outdoors and the fact that so many are bred then discarded when the novelty wears off! If they are well cared for, fixed and kept entirely indoors then i think even the most gun-ho cat hater couldn't fault them...........Maybe.

Oh yeah, i hate the copious amounts of hair left by them. It gets in your eye's, nose, food etc. No good for people with allergies. Thats why Sharna picked out our little silver, hairless gremlin.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Nov 14, 2007)

Den said:


> I only have a problem with cats being kept outdoors and the fact that so many are bred then discarded when the novelty wears off! If they are well cared for, fixed and kept entirely indoors then i think even the most gun-ho cat hater couldn't fault them...........Maybe.
> 
> Oh yeah, i hate the copious amounts of hair left by them. It gets in your eye's, nose, food etc. No good for people with allergies. Thats why Sharna picked out our little silver, hairless gremlin.



Thats not Sharna in the pic by the way. The oldgirl loves to get her mug in the shot. Cropped her out.......HAHA


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 14, 2007)

*some of mine*

Mine and my mates

Cornish Rex and mates Sphinx ( hoping to get a kitten form her next litter)


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 14, 2007)

That 'my snake would love your cat' joke gets so old after a while on in this forum.

This is my cat, I don't let him outside. Though he does try escaping every now and then. 
He does try kill the poor little gecko in this house. I shoo it into hiding whenever I see it.


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 14, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> ewww, outside cats are murderers.



Only some! Mine are too lazy and not quick enough. 

Jye and Peady, Glad Tyson reminded you of your cat. =]
I've seen quite a few that look like him, only one exactly the same though. 
14 years is quite old for a cat! You obviously looked after her very well. =]


----------



## method (Nov 14, 2007)

my cats going on 19 soon lol, got him when i was 1


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 14, 2007)

My pet doggie Bella


----------



## ytamarin (Nov 14, 2007)

Look like a really cool cat I used to know...


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 14, 2007)

Erm...nice foot snakeman :lol: ....cats are so cute


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 14, 2007)

Australis said:


> ccmattyjayde,
> 
> Free range cats eh, nice knowing you. :shock:



LOL Whats that supposed to mean!?
All mine live outside most of the time, but come in a lot when its cold or raining. 
All they do is come get food, go lay in the sun all day, come get food, sleep all night, wake up and the process repeats. 

I'm bored so I'm going to write about my cats LOL 

Tabby and Shiver are the two oldest cats I have, they are kittens from my first cat who died a couple of years ago. 
Angel was a stray who was sitting on peoples porches crying for food, but no one would feed her. :evil: So I brought her home and cleaned her up, gave her some food and expected her to want to leave, but nooo, when I opened the door she just followed me everywhere.  So she became a permanent resident here Lol.
Not long after we brought her home she had a litter of kittens. We kept 2 and gave the other 2 away to friends (they still have them now).
Tyson and Cozzi are Angel's babies. All grown up now. 
Chiddy has a long story! He was born at my Uncle's house out the back and when they were only a few days old someone killed the mother :evil::evil::evil: 
We brought the whole litter around to my house and bottle fed them every 3 hours until they started eating by themselves. My my, was that fun. 
Gave the other 3 away to friends (all still have them now) and kept Chiddy coz no one wanted him! Hes a little brat!  He'll be sitting on your lap purring one second then the next he'll be attacking you. 
They're all beautiful affectionate cats though. Stealing my bed all the time! 

I've written so much now I might as well chuck some more pics in for good measure. 

Tyson upside down cake 








Chiddy and his mousey 




Angel in the grass




Angel and Chiddy playing 




Yes, this is a cat :shock: LOL Tyson trying to fit in a basket




Playing around under the car




And finally, how could you resist these eyes?!? 





Sorry for flooding the forum! :|


----------



## Trouble (Nov 14, 2007)

I H8 CATS!!!!!!!!!!:evil:
All they are good for making a mess aroundyou house and killing our wildlife:x
Thats all I have to say


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 14, 2007)

I will also add, all my cats are desexed! So don't hate me


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 14, 2007)

Trouble said:


> I H8 CATS!!!!!!!!!!
> Thats all I have to say



Mind telling us why? :|


----------



## Trouble (Nov 14, 2007)

Look up the page ^^^


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 14, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrr Cats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is my first cat Zeus  yea yea so typical of the black cat getting called salem but shes my baby girl  Oh and my cat's love to wait til your not around to have a few drink's :lol: My babys are inside cats and are only outside oh harness.....


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 14, 2007)

(To Trouble lol)
Lol you just edited it 
Well, in reply to that anyway NONE of my cats make any mess around the house at all (even between 6 of them!) Lol 
Mine very very rarely kill wildlife. Only the young one has and hes only done it a couple of times in his whole life. I put that down to him being born as a stray. Obviously, its still bad but thats what they are made to do.
EVERY predatory animal does it. That includes the reptiles that I'm sure you love. 
Yes, cats still kill wildlife even if they are fed regularly, but I'm sure a pet snake wouldn't refuse an animal close by if given the chance!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 14, 2007)

And here is my baby girl Salem


----------



## bump73 (Nov 14, 2007)

ccmattyjayde said:


> Yes, cats still kill wildlife even if they are fed regularly, but I'm sure a pet snake wouldn't refuse an animal close by if given the chance!


 
Come on now... How often do people let their snakes out to hunt and kill:shock:


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 14, 2007)

The thing is ccmattyjayde, people don't actually let their pet reptiles run wild outside


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 14, 2007)

:? I didn't mean that!
But I was talking about animals having the predatory response, so IF GIVEN THE CHANCE, I'm sure a snake would kill wildlife even if they are fed regularly. But obviously not many people would give their snake the chance Lol. 
Just trying to make a point that its not only cats who kill wildlife and its not like they do it for no reason. :?


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 14, 2007)

Your point making isn't very good.

You are an irresponsible cat owner. Letting your cats run free outside to kill what it wants is just wrong.

If you own a cat, you should keep it inside, it is that simple.

You say they don't kill animals. How do you know that? Do you watch them 24/7? You probably only see half of what your many cats probably kill.

You can't just shrug it off and blame it on the cat's predatory response. You're to blame for the animal being dead because you can't keep your cats inside.


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 14, 2007)

Omg WE cant control cats and We want what is best for OUR cats so we let them out ocasionaly , JUST like you want whats best for YOur reptiles


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 14, 2007)

Your right matty jade, its not the cats fault for them hunting, its yours.


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 14, 2007)

The point is you let your cats outside, the cats kill wildlife. Meaning: you are an irresponsible owner.

You say in one sentence they don't leave the yard and in the next that they bring the animals they kill home. Contradictory much?

I'm sure a fish would rather be in an ocean than in a fish tank, but an owner wouldn't let them swim free in the ocean would they?


If you take that attitude maybe you should let them go in their homeland instead of letting them run free in Australia to kill the native wildlife.


If you were so concerned with the cats being trapped inside having a crap life you'd make a cat run for them. That way they'd enjoy being outside AND they wouldn't be able to get to other animals to kill.

If you aren't willing to make the effort why bother having the animal at all?


And I apologize for using 'probably' twice in one sentence. Obviously I am not to be taken seriously for such an error, obviously.


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 14, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> The point is you let your cats outside, the cats kill wildlife. Meaning: you are an irresponsible owner.
> 
> You say in one sentence they don't leave the yard and in the next that they bring the animals they kill home. Contradictory much?
> 
> ...



Isnt it funny That Snakes eat and Kill native animals yet a cat That your picking Only ONLY coz you dont like it Does the same thin?


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 14, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> The point is you let your cats outside, the cats kill wildlife. Meaning: you are an irresponsible owner.
> 
> You say in one sentence they don't leave the yard and in the next that they bring the animals they kill home. Contradictory much?
> 
> ...



Well sorry to prove you wrong, but no I am not an irresponsible owner. My cats are all perfectly healthy with GOOD lives. 
And yes, I said they don't leave the yard unless they follow people out, but they have killed animals and they bring it to the doorstep. All the animals they have caught have been either in the front yard or the carport, which I have SEEN so don't give me any crap about how I don't watch them 24/7. And before you start claiming I am cruel to animals, no I don't stand there watching my cats kill the animal. I get the cats away immediately and do whatever I can to help the 'prey' but usually nothing can be done. 

Don't be so childish. They are DOMESTICATED cats, and if you suggest letting them go it just makes me think of you as an idiot. 
Like I have already said, they do not run free. Stop repeating what I have already answered.

And no I will not be making a cat run for them. If I was going to do that I might as well just lock them inside. They are OUTDOOR animals. Just get over it.


----------



## Hawk (Nov 14, 2007)

ccmattyjayde said:


> Sorry, but I find that pathetic. Do I make the cats go kill things? Although like I have already said, THEY DON'T! I know my own animals, accept that and accept that you can be wrong.
> 
> I am not going to have 6 miserable cats inside 24/7. That is why they are let outside.
> You try to keep your reptiles lives as natural as possible don't you? Well I do the same for my cats.


It is quite obvious that you cannot see what your doing is wrong. All I can say is I am glad you are not my neighbor.


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 14, 2007)

wow thats such a good argument snakeman. Snakes are taking over the bush and will push for the extermination of our native wildlife unless we act now. Lets fight for the extermination of all predatory animals.


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 14, 2007)

snakeman112 said:


> Isnt it funny That Snakes eat and Kill native animals yet a cat That your picking Only ONLY coz you dont like it Does the same thin?



I absolutely LOVE cats and think they make great pets. I just think owners should be responsible enough to look after them properly and do what is necessary for them.

Our snakes ARE native animals and are already in the wild, there's a difference.


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 14, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> I absolutely LOVE cats and think they make great pets. I just think owners should be responsible enough to look after them properly and do what is necessary for them.
> 
> Our snakes ARE native animals and are already in the wild, there's a difference.



I am doing what is necessary for my cats. LETTING THEM OUTSIDE! 
You do whatever you have to to keep your reptiles/other pets happy and healthy don't you?
Well thats what I do for my cats. 
Like I already said, they DO NOT go around killing things and being a nuisance. 
I don't see what problem you have with MY cats and my care.


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 14, 2007)

Ive keeping pythons meant damage to the native wildlife around me was likely, i wouldnt do it and i think it should be illegal. Their are plenty of cat species which can be kept indoors. Why is it imperative for you to keep that many cats and have them wreake havoc on the surounding environment.


----------



## raxor (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh dear

Can't we get back to looking at pictures of cats?


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 14, 2007)

Many cat species Do not like being in a house 24\7 so we let them i only let them out The back yard


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 14, 2007)

Indeed Raxor!


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 14, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> Ive keeping pythons meant damage to the native wildlife around me was likely, i wouldnt do it and i think it should be illegal. Their are plenty of cat species which can be kept indoors. Why is it imperative for you to keep that many cats and have them wreake havoc on the surounding environment.



 Please tell me how my cats are wreaking havoc on the surrounding environment. Is it because they sleep on the grass instead of inside?! Oh no! 

I have this many cats because they would have DIED with out me. Its not like I went out to a pet shop and bought them all just because I wanted so many cats. 

Raxor, I would like to go back to looking at cat pictures but as long as people are going to call me an irresponsible owner I am going to reply.


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 14, 2007)

whats more important the life of a single cat or the life of many native animals. Im sorry but i do not beleive that you can be so sure that they arnt targeting native animals as food.


----------



## raxor (Nov 14, 2007)

In the spirit of going back to kitty pictures, here's Frankie:

To put his size in perspective, that's a border collie cross he's sitting in front of, on a standard two seater lounge.. Frankie is rumoured to be the offspring of the Lithgow Panther :-O







and everyone EVEN CAT HATERS love a kitty in an eskie!






and I can't even begin to describe this one..


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 14, 2007)

Anyway, my favorite cats are Main Coons (pics i've found on google):


----------



## raxor (Nov 14, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Anyway, my favorite cats are Main Coons (pics i've found on google):
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crapoli they are HUGE! I want one!


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 14, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> whats more important the life of a single cat or the life of many native animals. Im sorry but i do not beleive that you can be so sure that they arnt targeting native animals as food.



How many times do I have to say it? THEY ARE NOT KILLING 'MANY' NATIVE ANIMALS! 
The animals they HAVE killed (do I have to say it again - extremely rarely) have been 'minor' birds, a few garden skinks and a rat. 

And yes I can be extremely sure that my cats aren't targeting native animals as food. 
1: They are fed many times daily with balanced meals.
2: Like I have already said!! Walk outside my house at ANY time and you can count all 6 of them asleep in their usual spots. At night they sleep in the garage or the carport or inside. 
3: They bring anything they kill to the doorstep. I WOULD KNOW!
I know my animals very well, and obviously more than you do.


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 14, 2007)

> I disagree with your opinion that all animals should be kept in an enclosure.



I don't think all animals should be kept in an enclosure. I think that all domesticated animals should be.
A dog should be kept in a fenced back yard, a reptile should be in tank, a cat should be inside or in a big enough cat run so it can enjoy being outside as well as inside.



> Ever thought that some animals like or even NEED freedom to keep them happy and healthy?



If an animal were free it wouldn't be a pet.



> Like I said, I am NOT going to keep my cats enclosed, whether it be inside or in a cat run. They have lived outside for years and thats how they are going to stay.



That's how you're are irresponsible



> And like I have already TRIED to explain many times, it is not hurting anyone.



Yes, it is hurting something. Not people BUT THE NATIVE WILDLIFE.

End of story. Back to cat pictures please.


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 14, 2007)

Metal_Jazz - Do you actually READ what I write?  Lmao doesn't seem like it..


----------



## Hawk (Nov 14, 2007)

ccmattyjayde said:


> I disagree with your opinion that all animals should be kept in an enclosure. Ever thought that some animals like or even NEED freedom to keep them happy and healthy?
> Like I said, I am NOT going to keep my cats enclosed, whether it be inside or in a cat run. They have lived outside for years and thats how they are going to stay.
> And like I have already TRIED to explain many times, it is not hurting anyone.


I wasn't going to post in this thread again but I find your comments and lack of understanding regarding the damage your cats could and will do to the native animals in your area disturbing. What I find hard to comprehend is someone of your age growing up in these environmentally aware times could be so narrow minded.


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 14, 2007)

Hawke said:


> I wasn't going to post in this thread again but I find your comments and lack of understanding regarding the damage your cats could and will do to the native animals in your area disturbing. What I find hard to comprehend is someone of your age growing up in these environmentally aware times could be so narrow minded.



just keep out of it!, dont like it Go away!


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 14, 2007)

ccmattyjayde said:


> Metal_Jazz - Do you actually READ what I write?  Lmao doesn't seem like it..



Yes, I read. What you're doing is so wrong I am hoping the more I say it the more you'd realize it. But you're too narrow minded to see the logic in what I'm saying so I give up on you.

I feel sad for the animals that die because of careless people like these.


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 14, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Yes, I read. What you're doing is so wrong I am hoping the more I say it the more you'd realize it. But you're too narrow minded to see the logic in what I'm saying so I give up on you.
> 
> I feel sad for the animals that die because of careless people like these.



And your'e so thck that we cant, get anything thruogh she has said it once she has said A whole lota times SHE KNOWS WHAT HER CAT KILLS


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 14, 2007)

Australis said:


> Are they for real? C'mon :shock:



Yeah 
There's a few breeders in Australia. I think there was one in Maryborough, I remember seeing it ages ago. She had BEAUTIFUL gray ones like in the picture I showed.

Her site was very professional, she kept her cats in a proper cattery with a cat run.
On the site she also seemed like a very picky person, making sure her cats would go to a good home. The kittens would be sold castrated and vaccinated. And she would also sell cats who she has bred for a few years so that they may have a chance to live as someone's pet.


----------



## Hawk (Nov 14, 2007)

snakeman112 said:


> just keep out of it!, dont like it Go away!


now that is just downright disrespectfull, but then again maybe that is how you were brought up:shock:.


----------



## raxor (Nov 14, 2007)

I <3 kitties


----------



## Australis (Nov 14, 2007)

ccmattyjayde,

If you really think your cats just hang out on the grass
and are no threat to native fauna.

Read this:
http://www.environment.gov.au/biodi...tions/cat-impacts/pubs/impacts-feral-cats.pdf


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 14, 2007)

Well this is the Longest thread i have ever Started


----------



## raxor (Nov 14, 2007)

snakeman112 said:


> Well this is the Longest thread i have ever Started



If you had the word "Cat" in the title I bet it would be longer 

Here are some more kitties, these ones are from Melbourne Zoo..


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 14, 2007)

snakeman112 said:


> And your'e so thck that we cant, get anything thruogh she has said it once she has said A whole lota times SHE KNOWS WHAT HER CAT KILLS



Please don't call me thick. I am processing what she's saying, but I disagree with it. Her cats may be healthy, she may look after them and feed them. But she doesn't do anything for the wildlife of Australia by letting them run free. She may as well be killing them herself.

She may think she's alright because her cats aren't killing 'MANY' animals. But look at it from a different perspective: 

One cat owner, 6 cats who kill a few native birds each year. The owner thinks "it's OK, it's only a few birds, what harm could it do?". 
Now imagine all the other cat owners out there. Their cat kills a few native birds also, same mentality.

Now think about all the WILD cats out there killing native wildlife as much as they can to survive.

Not to mention animals that are native to Australia who have to kill for their own survival

Do you get where i'm coming from? See why it's irresponsible and why all pets should be enclosed properly?
There's enough out there doing the killing without the domesticated adding even more deaths.


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 14, 2007)

I love this picture.


----------



## firedragon (Nov 14, 2007)

Humans do more damage to this land and wildlife than any other animal......... If ppl say get rid of cats cause they're not native then the same should go for ALL dogs even the dingo it's introduced, rabbits, cattle, sheep, pigs, cain toads all these animals do damage in there own way and theres many others also


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 15, 2007)

Completely agree with you there firedragon.
The topic is cats, so main focus is cats.

Humans are disgusting in what they do to the environment.

I don't say get rid of cats completely. I just think if people are going to own one they should be responsible for it and do the right thing.

I used to think hunting introduced species was horrible. But i've thought about it a lot and think it's the right thing to do. The killing part is what I hate though. I value every animal's life and wish there were a better option.
Heh, I got dizzy before just at the thought of breeding mice/rats and killing them to feed reptiles.


----------



## firedragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> I love this picture.


 

great pic, that would have to be one of the best pics of a cat i have seen in ages


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 15, 2007)

Everything I have been saying is logical. Nothing I have said has been immature or narrow minded. 
Do not insult my intelligence and then get up on your high horse and try say that I must be young because of the way I’ve been replying. Nothing I have said has indicated my age.
I am older than you by the way, but age hasn’t got anything to do with it.

You are wrong; I’ve said all I’ve had to say. So I’m out of it now. You can reply as much as you like but I’m not going to play this stupid game anymore. You won’t listen to reason so it will just keep going around and around. I am sorry I wasted my time on you.


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 15, 2007)

firedragon said:


> great pic, that would have to be one of the best pics of a cat i have seen in ages



Yes!!! it is so majestic!
I also love this picture:


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 15, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Everything I have been saying is logical. Nothing I have said has been immature or narrow minded.
> Do not insult my intelligence and then get up on your high horse and try say that I must be young because of the way I’ve been replying. Nothing I have said has indicated my age.
> I am older than you by the way, but age hasn’t got anything to do with it.
> 
> You are wrong; I’ve said all I’ve had to say. So I’m out of it now. You can reply as much as you like but I’m not going to play this stupid game anymore. You won’t listen to reason so it will just keep going around and around. I am sorry I wasted my time on you.



 If I replied to everything you just wrote I would just be repeating myself like I have already done multiple times.
Although I will reply to where you said 'Nothing I have said has indicated my age.'
Sorry, but MANY things have held some sort of indication towards your age. What made me think you were young was the ignorant and nearly spiteful way that you were replying to my posts. 

How the hell do you think you can tell me that I am wrong about MY OWN cats? 

I have already said everything that has proven you wrong about them, so just grow up and accept it.


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 15, 2007)

To those who hate cats don't tar responsible cat owners with the same brush as irresponsible pet owners goes for dog owners too.

My cats only ever go outside when they are on their leads. *Yes* cats can be trained to leads, as do my dogs Why? they are far to valuable to risk theft or accident or as is there nature to injure or kill wildlife. Somehow I don't think they would as they all get on very well with my birds, but not worth the risk.

However the neighbours do not share the same ideas their cats are raiding my fishpond because they are allowed to roam at night twice I have asked nicely please keep in cat on your own property. Today was the last straw caught the cat sneaking up on the bluey enclosure!!

Off to the council tomorrow to rent a cat trap!! Perhaps the hefty fine will get it through the neighbours head it is illegal to allow any pet to roam cat dog budgie etc.

As to ferals they should be trapped and killed.


----------



## BlindSnake (Nov 15, 2007)

Im with you snake pimp, thats a nice looking cat.


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 15, 2007)

:?


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 15, 2007)

Do not put emotion to the words I am typing, you would be wrong in your assumptions. I rarely put emotion in what I am saying and if I were talking to you in person I would be using a calm voice.


I haven't been spiteful; I don't see the point of it. I just think you are completely wrong and have pointed out why you are wrong. That would have been the end of the discussion had you read and thought about what I said instead of being stubborn and ignoring any logic that I have pointed out and arguing back.


Just because they're your animals doesn't mean what you're doing is right.
That would be like beating it with a shovel for doing something wrong and then saying to me that I am wrong because it’s YOUR animal. It just doesn't work like that. (Please do not point out how 'immature' I am for the analogy, because I’m not)


I do not mean to say you are a bad cat owner in the sense of how you treat them. I think you're an irresponsible cat owner for not keeping it enclosed, ESPECIALLY when you already know about their predator nature. If they kept in your yard like you say they do, and never leave I’m sure a cat run wouldn’t bother them the slightest.


Cat runs can be fairly big and I don’t see why you refuse to think they’re a good thing. Not only does it protect your cat, it protects wildlife. It just confuses me that you would stay so steadfast in your thinking.


You do not keep an eye on your cats 24/7 so you can’t account for where they’ve been or what they’ve killed. Just because a dead animal shows up on your door step every now and then doesn’t mean the cat hasn’t been out killing/eating more. You just never know.


At this point I would just like to point out, no matter how many times you call me immature it will not bother me in the slightest. I know how people around our age HATE being called immature, but seriously, it just does not bother me.
In fact, it is you who looks quite immature by doing it, sorry to say. Especially because you’re SIXTEEN, not a 30+ year old who is, in fact, mature.


Do not try insulting my intelligence; you will just insult your own in trying.



And THAT is my last post in this thread. You can have your last say if you like, girl, but it's not going to change anything.


----------



## Kah. (Nov 15, 2007)

There's enough cat hating threads already, I'm sure you can find one easily enough to post your views in

I love cats >.<
back to the topic.. keep the pics coming!


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 15, 2007)

If that was directed at me, i have nothing against cats. I love them.

This picture is ADORABLE:


----------

